# Gui für emerge?

## eddy039

Hallo!

Ich meine mal etwas über ein grafisches Frontend für den emerge-befehl gesehen zu haben,

finde es aber nicht wieder. 

Hat da vielleicht jemand einen Tip?

Gruß, ed

----------

## tooly

Hallo,

meintest Du etwa kemerge?

mfg

  tooly

----------

## pRiDeX

hi,

es gäbe da auch noch http://portagemaster.sourceforge.net

thx pRiDeX

----------

## zypher

Ich hab mal kportagemaster versucht, gibts im portage-tree.

Gutes tool, aber ich habe beschlossen, daß mir die konsole reicht  :Wink: 

----------

## eddy039

Hallo! 

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Tips! Kportagemaster ist meine Wahl geworden...nicht das ein emerge xyz zu umständlich wäre, aber so kann man doch mal komfortabler stöbern...

Gruß, ed

----------

